# Tamron 16-300 VC Review and Video Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello, all. Just completed a review of the new crop sensor all-in-one lens from Tamron, the 16-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD. This lens has a massive 18.8x zoom range, and on a Canon crop has an 35mm equivalent 25.6-460mm range. That is both wider and longer than all previous lenses of the type. If you would like to read more about (or watch the video review), you can click here:

http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/tamron-16-300mm-vc-pzd-review/



Tamron 16-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD Review by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

P.S. I have previously reviewed the 28-300 VC for full frame bodies, and B&H is currently sending me the 18-200 VC for EF-M mount that I will be reviewing (alongside the Samyang 12mm f/2 for EF-M and the 16-35mm f/4L IS). Full plate for a bit, but the new reviews should start coming in about a month. Somewhere in there Zeiss will be sending me the two Otus lenses for review (55 and 85mm).

Is there anything out there that hasn't been reviewed much that you guys want me to request in the future? At this stage I can get just about anything for review (although some of the higher end superteles are a little more work to get).


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2014)

great review and not unexpected outcome i think i agree the 28-300 might be a better option even on a crop
especially since canon have the 10-18 to make a much better crop wide end

i still think you need to review the samyang/ rokinon 8mm f2.8 on the eos M its fantastic


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 1, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> great review and not unexpected outcome i think i agree the 28-300 might be a better option even on a crop
> especially since canon have the 10-18 to make a much better crop wide end
> 
> i still think you need to review the samyang/ rokinon 8mm f2.8 on the eos M its fantastic



I'll give it a try at some point. I'm interested in seeing how the 12mm f/2 performs (it's on the way to me right now), and would like to get a copy of the EF-M 11-22mm to compare it to.


----------

